# WD passport unlocker



## Paul WS (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a WD My Passport installed on my iMac 10.9.4. On installation it created a WD unlocker requiring a password before it will work. I have set up the Time Machine and it works fine but should back up hourly . It will do so for a couple of back ups but then it fails and I get a message "An error occurred while creating the back up folder ". I have to reinstall the hard disk and enter the password. The same thing happens if i close down my computer and restart it. I have checked on line and it is a common problem. I think I need to disable the unlocker or reinstall the passport but do not know how to do either. Any advice please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't that specific version but WD has OS X software on there site for enabling/disabling those type features. I suggest you download that and see where you get.


----------



## Paul WS (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Headrush, I have now sorted the problem. For future reference I phoned Applecare who directed me to the WD website at http://support.wdc.com/country/country.asp?c=unitedkingdom . I phoned their general number and was left hanging forever with no indication of where I was in the queue . I then went to their support portal at https://westerndigital.secure.force.com/ind/ID_Login and registered with the site. I sent an email query to which thy responded within 24 hours. They directed me to the downloads site at
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=218&lang=en where I downloaded WD security for mac. This allowed me to disable the WD unlocker and the Time Machine now works.


----------

